# Dead shark found in the river?!?!



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

This popped up in my Facebook news feed. Figured I share, I didn't see it posted anywhere yet.
http://m.maysville-online.com/news/...5e6a-a4dc-44b55419c532.html?mobile_touch=true


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

The story in the Manchester News seems real enough. But, I suspect that it's being found here, is the result of someone dumping it. My guess is that someone caught it in it's "natural" habitat, transported it (dead or alive), back. Likely dead, it floated near the surface, hence the prop mark.
I am curious to see what the ODNR will report.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow what a strange find.. Either way to come across that it makes ya wonder since they have been found in fresh water systems


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

This is the second time this has happened. A dead one was found in the Ohio River in 2010. Perhaps there is a breeding population - highly unlikely, but you never know.

http://www.kfvs12.com/story/12476372/shark-found-on-boat-ramp-in-pulaski-county


----------

